# I NEED YOUR INSPIRATION......Share your theme ideas and thoughts for HALLOWEEN 2012



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

My theme is Twisted Fairytales.
Basically no Fairytales have a happy ending- I have Rapunzals head decapitated with the prince climbing up her hair, Snow Whites heart (tomato) in a box, Hansel ina cage, Little Red's Death Scene, Mad Hatters Tea Party. 

But there is no where better to look fr inspiration than the actual forum- just surf about. I would Highly recommend checking out pumpkinpie's CarnEVIL thread. It is amazing, there are so many people doing that theme this year, that thread is packed full of ideas and inspiration.


Good luck


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Danielj2705 -- Ironically, that is the same idea that I've been tossing around. I fell in love with ABC's Once Upon a Time TV series and Grimm and I was thinking of doing _Scary Tales -- Once Upon A Nightmare_. I've been on the forum for years and have seen some great posts about Twsited Fairy Tales/Fractured Fairy Tale themes over the years but I haven't been able to find the links I was looking for. If you have come across some in your research please let me know.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

B Scary, I've always been a fan of your hotel theme and think you would do a wonderful job with Scary Tales. Here's my thread I started with a prop list. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/112390-scary-tales-2012-a.html. I found many ideas from different threads. Try searching "Twisted Fairy Tales" and "Malice in Wonderland" along with "Scary Tales".


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

where doing a thriller zombie dance. my kids think they are too old for a "party" so we do "dances" instead


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's MANY links 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/101942-party-ideas-horrors-disney.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/101226-twisted-tales-game-ideas.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...04015-twisted-fairytales-help-my-ideas-d.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100364-halloween-2011-planning-now.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/89647-alice-wonderland-themed-party.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76907-fatal-fairy-tales.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...sted-fairy-tale-menu-need-help-ideas-pls.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/89749-twisted-fairy-tales.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/91005-scary-tales-party.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/88991-scary-tale-ball-theme-ideas.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...83-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/88038-happyley-never-after-theme.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/77474-alice-wonderland.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/84603-twisted-fair-tales-party.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...8-twisted-fairy-tales-costume-brainstorm.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/64738-new-twist-goldilocks.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-through-looking-glass-2011.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../118694-two-small-alice-wonderland-props.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/118700-mish-mash-my-amateur-projects.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/116173-twisted-fairytale-stories.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/116353-alice-wonderland-drink-me-tags.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/116413-mirror-mirror-tutorial.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...-alice-wonderland-eat-me-cupcake-skewers.html
http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-2012-scary-tales/
http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/scary-tales/
http://pinterest.com/danielj2705/halloween-twisted-fairytales/

And last but certainly not least- Tannagach's thread (above) which is awesome!  

Phew! Hope you get lots of ideas from their. Also check out photo albums of the authors of each thread. It may have photos of how their party turned out


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

wow Daniel, I wish I would have found all those threads when I was searching. I am sooo tempted to look through them but I am stretched to the max right now and cannot add one more project. Ooooh, but it's so tempting cause I just know there's great ideas in there. Damn you Daniel! 

_*tanna skipping off to check out threads*_


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow Daniel! That's an amazing list. I'm off to do my research thanks for all the info!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

We did this theme a few years ago and it was everyone's favorite! There are a couple of pics in my albums and somewhere I posted the wording to our invites. I will try to find it


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/81783-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.htmlhttp://www.halloweenforum.com/party...83-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.html
Found the invite poem 
What ever you do will be wonderful....I love following your parties!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha XD

Sorry  I myself spent time going trough then all again and added another 3 projects to my list and I am already packed aswell. But not as packed as you Tanna! 50 Projects! :O


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few things I have stashed away, that might help you get some ideas....so many ideas, but having just one party- I can't decide.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Badgirl -- great invitation wording. Thanks for sharing I just might have to borrow some of it


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

halloweenie- I love all of this ideas!!!! I picked up a bunch of ideas myself


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love all these great ideas! My creative juices are flowing! Thanks Halloween Forum for the inspiration! Just what I needed


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Danielj2705 said:


> halloweenie- I love all of this ideas!!!! I picked up a bunch of ideas myself


Fantastic! Glad you liked!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Last year my theme was Enter the Crypt. I decorated the inside like a mausoleum and the outside was my cemetery. The bathroom was the preparation room with tools, body parts and blood. My theme this year is going to be Trick or Treat. I want to come up with half a dozen tricks to play on my guests during the party, and then reward them with treats. Any trick suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

dbruner said:


> Last year my theme was Enter the Crypt. I decorated the inside like a mausoleum and the outside was my cemetery. The bathroom was the preparation room with tools, body parts and blood. My theme this year is going to be Trick or Treat. I want to come up with half a dozen tricks to play on my guests during the party, and then reward them with treats. Any trick suggestions would be appreciated!



Obviously you don't want to hurt someone, or scare them enough that they could fall...

Since you mentioned the bathroom, there are tricks for toilet seats, from exploding caps to squirting gags. Or, if you want to go exotic, you can get clear resin seats with spiders or even barbed wire embedded in it!

We have a "Psycho" shower curtain, and when someone turns the light on in the bathroom the sound box screams and plays the violins from the shower scene. Picked it up at WalMart, and has always been very effective.

Playing on the ToT theme, if you do games, they could be based on classic ToT tricks. Instead of TPing a house, have a team contest where they have to TP on of the members on the team, awarding the team that finishes first.
Egging a house? How about an egg toss game, but use either fake or hard boiled eggs. Last/farthest throw/catch wins. 
Soaping wndows? Usa a bar of soap, or soap on a rope, and have alternating teams of male/female guests. The team has to pass the soap down their costume (or tops for females, pants for men) pick it up and pass it to the next in line. Whichever team does it first wins.
You may want to tell the guests on their invite that they have to say "Trick or Treat" to gain admittance to the party.


----------



## Hallow_Vinny (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome idea. I like it! My theme 3 years ago was Zombie Superheros.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Great ideas, My theme is gypsy funeral this year. Bella died( not really, just a good excuse for theme).


----------

